# CANADIAN CLUB  BIRD SWING BOTTLE



## GRACE ABOUND (May 13, 2021)

I Got This Bottle Somewhere Along the  Last Twenty Years And Put it On The Shelf Not Knowing It Had Something valuable In It .I Started Cleaning Some Bottles And Discoverd  The Glass Thread  In The Bottle .I Had My Brush Ready To Shove Into The Bottle when I Saw The Swing . I Cleaned the Outside Of The Bottle Some More And That is  When I Knew What It Was . Here Are the Photos


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 14, 2021)

Cool, glad you saw it. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## sandchip (May 25, 2021)

Very unusual for ABM bottles.


----------

